# إحصل على أعلى تمويل عقاري بدون دفعة اولى .



## الغروووب (13 أبريل 2014)

*
تمويل عقاري من البنك الهولندي 

المميزات :
امكانيه التضامن
استقطاع يصل الى 65% من الراتب
يحسب على الراتب الاجمالي
العمر التقاعدي الى سن 66 سنه
امكانيه التمويل الاضافي مع صندوق التنميه
التمويل للمدنيين والعساكر من نقيب فما فوق
تأمين شامل على العقار
اعفاء من المديونيه في حال العجز او الوفاة

للتواصل مع موظف البنك 
0531377772

يرجى التواصل المباشر على الرقم لعدم التواجد في الموقع 
​*


----------

